
Uber Says It Is Not Subject to California Gig-Worker Law - jbredeche
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/11/business/economy/uber-california-bill.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20944158](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20944158).

------
lacker
I think the law will be bad for the people it affects, so this is good news
for Uber drivers. Uber isn't operating at a profit, so they don't have extra
margin to pass on in the form of extra driver pay or employee benefits. Extra
restrictions will just hurt the workers.

It reminds me of before my software engineering career, when I was working at
The Gap. The job wasn't great, but a lot of people really needed more hours.
Unfortunately, there was a rule that nobody could work more than 29 hours a
week. Everyone hated it. Employees hated it the most because if they needed
extra money they couldn't take an extra shift. The managers hated it too
because it was just more rules for them to deal with.

Apparently, this rule existed because there was a law saying that past 30
hours a week, employees had to get some extra benefits. Gap corporate just
changed the rules to avoid that law. As a result, that job got worse, and
nobody got more benefits. Just unintended consequences.

